# Rapha Bib Knickers heavy weight. don't get it shouldn't it be a Tight



## oberwil (Jun 18, 2005)

When do you decide to wear Bib knickers and not a tight if it's cold outside?
I've acquired some Rapha Bib Knickers. But they seem to be made for winter weather.
Why make a heavy weight Kicker and not Tights?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

The purpose of knickers is to keep the knees warm and thicker is warmer. 'Specially for those who don't like tights and prefer knickers.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

oberwil said:


> When do you decide to wear Bib knickers and not a tight if it's cold outside?
> I've acquired some Rapha Bib Knickers. But they seem to be made for winter weather.
> Why make a heavy weight Kicker and not Tights?


I don't get the whole knickers thing. I would just put on some knee warmers or tights. To you question I guess just were them when it cold enough to wear knee warmers


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DaveG said:


> I don't get the whole knickers thing. I would just put on some knee warmers or tights. To you question I guess just were them when it cold enough to wear knee warmers


I don't get it either. If it's cold enough for me to cover the knees, it's cold enough for me to cover the rest of my legs.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I've got tights, knickers and knee warmers and I think they all have their place.

Knee warmers for when the temps are going to warm or cool during the ride to an extent that I'll be over or under dressed in the course of the ride. Worn with short sleeves and arm warmers or long sleeves. Full fingered gloves

Knickers when it's too cool for shorts but not cold enough that I need to bundle up. Warn with long sleeved heavy weight jersey and possible base layer and maybe a wind vest. Hat and full fingered gloves.

Tights for the cold. Heavy jersey with multiple base layers and wind vest or jacket. Hat and heavier gloves.

All of the above hats, jerseys and base layers are wool.

Too often I see cyclists on a cooler day, what I consider knicker weather, wearing shorts and their knees are as red as apples. I don't know if they feel it's not cold enough for tights or they're fair-weather cyclists that aren't really prepared to ride in cooler weather, but my knees hurt just seeing theirs.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Kickers and long thick compression style socks work and fit better in a certain range of temps. Below that its black ice time, and I hit the trainer.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Coolhand said:


> Kickers and long thick compression style socks work and fit better in a certain range of temps. Below that its black ice time, and I hit the trainer.


Black ice is a show stopper for sure. When that happens, the bike gets sidelined, the xc skis get packed in the car and I head north to chase the snow.


----------



## oberwil (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't think my post was understood. 
I have one pair of knickers, but most often use some knee warmers aka Knickers that are light for like spring weather.
But the Rapah's that were given to me have like a winter Roubaix fleece interior. Something I would have on full tights. 
Can't figure to have such a warm fabric but leave my ankles cold.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

oberwil said:


> I don't think my post was understood.
> I have one pair of knickers, but most often use some knee warmers aka Knickers that are light for like spring weather.
> But the Rapah's that were given to me have like a winter Roubaix fleece interior. Something I would have on full tights.
> Can't figure to have such a warm fabric but leave my ankles cold.


Not sure what answer you are looking for. I don't see much utility in your heavyweight knickers but someone at Rapha did


----------



## Swim-cycle (3 mo ago)

I have long legs; seems that anything I buy ends up looking as if I'm wearing knickers.

(Prefer the attire to hug the skin so I pull everything up tight. Otherwise, the material rubs and regardless of salve I get a rash.)

If I wore knickers, they'd look like regular bike shorts on me.


----------



## Miles813 (10 mo ago)

oberwil said:


> I don't think my post was understood.
> I have one pair of knickers, but most often use some knee warmers aka Knickers that are light for like spring weather.
> But the Rapah's that were given to me have like a winter Roubaix fleece interior. Something I would have on full tights.
> Can't figure to have such a warm fabric but leave my ankles cold.


Sounds like you got thermal knee warmers when what you wanted were the pro team knee warmers (which do not have the fleece lining). Rapha sells knee warmers and leg warmers (goes to ankles) both in the pro and thermal variety.


----------

